# lone peak goats??



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I am posting this because I have a friend that has a goat tag for lone peak. We just started looking and have located one that we think is good. I have never paid any attention to these critters because I don't have points. 

We already recieved one good tip from C3 that led us to a shooter. 

We are looking for a few days this weekend and will be looking on a few other weekends also for back up goats in case the one we have goes missing. 

So if any of you hard core Wasatch front bow hunters would like to help us out with tips on hunting goats or give info on a few good goats that would be very appreciated. I believe his tag goes to I-80 and south to the top of lone peak. So this is the area we are concentrating on.

Also if you have any pictures of goats dead on the ground and have had them scored please post the photo with the score so we can educate ourselves on how to better judge a goat.

you can either pm me or just post it right here. I would prefer to see them posted right here so you guys can follow this once in a life time hunt. 

We are videoing the goats and will post a few clips on the progress of the hunt. 

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Go up to Granite Flat campgrounds in American Fork Canyon and hike up the East side of Lone Peak. My buddy and I hiked it last year looking for deer and near the top saw at least 50-60 goats just down from the ridge on the East side. There is a good trail that will take you all the way up. Plenty of goats to see up there. Not sure if it is part of the unit, but up Mineral Basin just above Pittsburg Lake I saw a couple nice goats last year. Either place would be worth a look. I will be up Pittsburg Lake on 10 July, I will let you know if I see anything of interest.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I will get with tom on his exact hunt boundaries. I believe it is pretty much the same boundary as the archery only area on the extended. means I-80 is north boundary. Lone Peak is south boundary. so we have to stay on north side of Lone peak. 

East boundary is anything draining into salt lake city so if they are on the other side of the hill and the water would drain into Utah county or Park city we would be out of bounds. 

But hey those goats you saw will probably go over the top when it gets hot and stay on the north side of lone peak. 

Thanks for the tip well check it out. If you happen to see a good one when you are out scouting please let us know. :mrgreen: 

Thanks again for the tip


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My help will be determined on how many points he had..............I had 11 and my brother had 13 with NO luck. If he had 14 points then I'll help. If he was one of those lucky suckers with little or none then HE'S ON HIS OWN! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> My help will be determined on how many points he had..............I had 11 and my brother had 13 with NO luck. If he had 14 points then I'll help. If he was one of those lucky suckers with little or none then HE'S ON HIS OWN! :mrgreen:


In that case I had 14 points :wink: How about a promise to share all the info I can when you draw.

Thanks Scott, for posting this up and thanks in advance to those who have and are sharing information :!: I Feel dang lucky :shock: to have drawn this tag and hope to make the most of it.

You are correct, it is the same boundry as the Wasatch Archery only area. From speaking with the biolgist the goats will wander from one side to the other on the southern border/lone peak ridge line(Utah/Salt Lake county borderline). So it is an area worth looking at.

Like Scott said we will be out over the next sever months trying to get footage of goats so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

come onnnn!! show me your honey hole 22. ua never mind you probably will lol.

I think he had 7 or 8 :mrgreen: 

I hate guys like that also cause I take every animal to the max. :evil:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Go up to Granite Flat campgrounds in American Fork Canyon and hike up the East side of Lone Peak. My buddy and I hiked it last year looking for deer and near the top saw at least 50-60 goats just down from the ridge on the East side. There is a good trail that will take you all the way up.


That is Box Elder Peak and is an entirely different goat unit from Lone Peak.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll show you an 8" + goat if you show me a 35" wide buck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I'll show you an 8" + goat if you show me a 35" wide buck.


is that even a close comparison? both once in a life time animals for sure. One is hard to draw and easy to kill and the other is hard to find and hard to kill.

We all know there are no big bucks in Utah especially 35" bucks :mrgreen: so how about a Utah non typical 2x1


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I'll show you an 8" + goat if you show me a 35" wide buck.


Make it an 11" + goat and you got yourself a deal. :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you said that was my buck! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I live at the base of Lone Peak, have hiked it many times, and I've seen some good goats on it up high, south face, in the cliffs outside the cirque. If you have good optics, you can spot them from Alpine or from the foothills. But don't just glass the summit cliffs; check all the rock cliff areas even lower on the mountain.

Good luck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

we cant touch those goats! they are out of bounds :| 

We have located a few more goats and as soon as tom gets his video together we will post a few clips


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> we cant touch those goats! they are out of bounds :|


Exactly. People are confusing LONE peak unit with the BOX ELDER peak unit. If you don't know where the boundrys are, don't be giving advice! :shock:

-DallanC


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen them on Timp............Maybe you could try there.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> I live at the base of Lone Peak, have hiked it many times, and I've seen some good goats on it up high, south face, in the cliffs outside the cirque. If you have good optics, you can spot them from Alpine or from the foothills. But don't just glass the summit cliffs; check all the rock cliff areas even lower on the mountain.
> 
> Good luck.


Gumbo, Thanks for the info. The first time I ever saw a Mountain Goat was while hiking the summit of Lone Peak, on the north side of the Peak in Upper Bells. That's actually what made me start putting in for goats. The ridge line between Alpine and Little Cotton wood is the southern border for the Lone peak unit. Still good to know about because I think they will move back and forth across that ridgeline, if they are not too low down.

Need to get some more footage and then we will post some up on youtube.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I know the south face and the cirque intimately. I've climbed Lone Peak from almost every angle, including rock climbing from within the cirque. But I've never crossed over to the north face.

I've been putting in for Mountain Goat for many years myself. Best of luck with your hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for your input Gumbo


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Where's the video footage so far? We want to see it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish we had some up close footage but so far we have only been with in 500 yards or so away of the billies. If you want to see a few nanny's tom might be able to post a few of those clips. 

We also put up trail cameras yesterday and will check them in a two weeks. Have any of you ever seen trail camera photos of goats? Do you think they will use a salt block?

This hunt so far has been really fun! We have been out almost 2 and sometimes 3 times a week hiking 5 to 7 miles each trip. I even spent one night all by myself next to a snow field at 9,000+ feet with wet clothes and no sleeping bag. *-HELP!-* Good thing I had my hammock which actually kept me warm considering. I was hiking up bells canyon and got ledged up bush wacking to the top. I didn't feel safe heading out in the dark in the rain the same way I came in. So I stayed right where I was and waited until morning when I could see better to pick my way through the wet rocks. I actually went out the top of bells canyon and had my wife pick me up in another canyon the next day. 

Note to self It was fun but don't do that again!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Great to hear you getting after it. I admire the work you're putting in and expect you'll get onto a big one.

I've been up on the Salt Lake Twins and the ridge that separates the Twins from the top of Bonkers (just north) and then down into upper Ferguson as well as upper Deaf Smith hold goats as well but it's dang nasty terrain to get into there from any direction. Best bet is to keep to the upper Maybird Gulch, Pfeiferhorn, Coalpit and over to Lone Peak. Some rugged terrain in there that I've only been to in the winter to backcountry ski so I can't imagine how tough it is to get in there during the summer/fall


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Is Pfiefferhorn in your area? I plan on hiking it soon with some of my kids.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Is Pfiefferhorn in your area? I plan on hiking it soom with some of my kids.


Yes, it is. But again, it's on the southern border so if you see goats on the North side of Pfiefferhorn it's in the Lone Peak unit on the south side of the ridge it's in the Box Elder unit. I backpacked to Red Pine over the 4th of July weekend and hit the Pfiefferhorn on one of the mornings looking for goats and saw a couple on ridgeline. There was still a lot snow on both sides of the ridge and a lot of old sign.

If you do hike it I would love to hear an update to see if more goats have moved in as the snow has melted off.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Where's the video footage so far? We want to see it.


Aren't you supposed to be looking for an 11" goat?

Scotts right, our footage of the billies is just too far away. I don't think it would turn out to well on youtube.....once we get some better footage I will post it up.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can find you an 11" speed goat. :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hey tom you should post some of your video's or trail cam photos and keep this post active


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> hey tom you should post some of your video's or trail cam photos and keep this post active


+1 Good luck!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> hey tom you should post some of your video's or trail cam photos and keep this post active


I got some great footage over the weekend and I will try to post it up when I can. My wife and I just had our new baby boy on Monday......hope to get it posted soon.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is couple of pictures that my friend took of goats this weekend while we were scouting

Goat 1









Goat 2


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

that first one looks like a slugg. the mass goes way up and the length is around 9+ if you ask me

I would think that goat will go 45" pluss which should place you in the top 10 bow kills in the state. 

does anyone else think it will go that high? what do you think the length and score will be. we still have a few more goats we have seen that are just as good but they are hard to judge from a distance. :mrgreen: nice photos cant wait for the videos


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

If anyone has experience I would appreciate hearing what you think they would score. The goat in the second pic out weighs the 1st goat by 50-75 pounds. From what I have been told everything keeps growing as they get older, including there face and ears.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

The first goat is a good goat. Dont forget to look at the hair color, a more mature goat will usually be more yellow. Good luck.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Those are some great goats MT. It looks like you will be having plenty of fun in a few weeks. 

And a big congrats on the new baby. -*|*- To bad their college fund will be going to a full mount mountain goat. -_O-


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow Tom, those pictures look great. It almost makes me want to hike my fat self up there to watch you stick one. I hope you're practicing shooting at severe angles.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Mass in the horns makes them look shorter. But the one in the first picture still looks long and heavy.

I have had several goats and some times even in the same breed one is considerably larger then the other one. So weight is one way you can tell age. But it can be miss leading also. 
Goats are tuff to judge

Here is a photo of a few goats this one is 200 lbs and 5 years old 









This one is 2.5 years old and is 230 lbs and will be closer to 260-300 when done growing.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the first one would score the best but it could be the camera angle too. The second one looks to have a nicer looking coat.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

IDHunter said:


> Wow Tom, those pictures look great. It almost makes me want to hike my fat self up there to watch you stick one. I hope you're practicing shooting at severe angles.


Got to give credit to Corby for the pictures. As for hiking up there, you could make it, no problem.

Scotty, thanks for the pictures of the goats but from the looks of those pics it looks like they might be out of my area. Seriously, I was surprised that your goats weigh that much.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Finally was able to put together some our footage.

We think the goat we are calling Runner might be the best. Followed by Grandpa and poser. Love to hear what others think.

[youtube:15pcfdjr]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVdfpazFxjA[/youtube:15pcfdjr]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like the footage didn't work


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a link. 




Great job Tom.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

love the goat video and the bucks aren't half bad either.

I still think runner is the best


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Great goats! And deer!!


----------

